
Ask HN: How to get funded or crowdfunded? - drawesomeuy
Hi there, Been working on a project, a drawing site, I&#x27;m looking for funding or crowdfunding, but it seems to me that all options are for USA and related countries, I live in south america. My only option is to use paypal because not even Stripe works in here. Currently I have no budget, and what I want is to be able to pay for servers for at least two years and some of my developing time, later users should support &quot;their&quot; own site. Any ideas?
======
drawesomeuy
Oh well, like a dream come true
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11166417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11166417)
(Stripe Atlas) Lets hope they accept my application.

------
tmaly
I was down in New York over the weekend just enjoying a day in the park. There
were two people with this cool looking desk in the park. I struck up a
conversation with them about my food site, and it turns out they run a company
that helps people do kickstarters. They were called launchpad.co I am not sure
if they can do a campaign for you in the US but it is worth a shot.

~~~
drawesomeuy
Thank you

------
austinhulak
That's not an easy predicament, but I think your best bet is to take on some
contract work while your bootstrap your way to some level of revenue
generation. I would also consider using the free tiers offered by amazon,
heroku, etc. They should be able to get you off the ground.

~~~
drawesomeuy
Thanks for your input austin. I'm already using amazon and google cloud free
tiers, also used heroku too at the beginning. The site gonna enter production
soon and the free tiers will not be enough. I completely understand, that
users should keep the site "alive" but at the beginning this is hard to reach
and I also expect flood of users (for moments) that are gonna be impossible to
keep up on this conditions. That's why I'm worried, and want to be prepared,
problem is that I don't have many options. I'm not new to developing sites,
but I have no idea how to start my "thing" with almost no resources(founding)

~~~
aprdm
er, first build and get it there. It's very unlikely that it will flood with
users.

If it does then, great, go pitch the investors :)

------
NetStrikeForce
Write down the business plan, show it to people that can lend you a few grand,
e.g. your bank.

If he business plan and the demo are good, people might feel safer to lend you
money.

